# Titanium Backup + GTALK_ASYNC_CONN wakelocks



## tw15egan (Mar 19, 2012)

Alright, so I've spent the last day trying to hammer down all the unnecessary wakelock's from the aforementioned GTALK_ASYNC_CONN_com.google.android.gsf.gtalkservice.AndroidEndpoint . It was keeping my phone from entering deep sleep, and the count was in the hundred. So far, I have improved it drastically, these were my steps:

- I still use Google Auto-sync, but the only thing I have synced is Gmail. I unchecked Browser, Calender, and Contacts etc.., I just run manually if I need them updated (rarely).
- Turned off Google Location services (GPS is still enabled, and I leave it on), and switched to Opera Mini. I noticed that every time I started my browser and Google was the homepage, it stated the NetworkLocationProvider service, which I don't need 95% of the time when just browsing. 
- Made sure the News + Weather app was set to Manually update, turned off 'Find my location' service
- Disabled notification in Google Play store, I usually just check when I get home from work when I am over WiFi
- Made sure the 'Backup to Google servers' was still UNchecked.
- I Froze/uninstalled Talk, Google +, and Maps.

This is where I would like some help with Titanium. I have the Pro version, and I was wondering if there was a way to have a widget on my homescreen that I could press that would automatically un-freeze Google Maps for when I need it to navigate somewhere? This would be awesome, and then I would not mind having Maps frozen most of the time.

Any other tips to reduce the GTALK_ASYNC_CONN wakelocks?


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

tw15egan said:


> Alright, so I've spent the last day trying to hammer down all the unnecessary wakelock's from the aforementioned GTALK_ASYNC_CONN_com.google.android.gsf.gtalkservice.AndroidEndpoint . It was keeping my phone from entering deep sleep, and the count was in the hundred. So far, I have improved it drastically, these were my steps:
> 
> - I still use Google Auto-sync, but the only thing I have synced is Gmail. I unchecked Browser, Calender, and Contacts etc.., I just run manually if I need them updated (rarely).
> - Turned off Google Location services (GPS is still enabled, and I leave it on), and switched to Opera Mini. I noticed that every time I started my browser and Google was the homepage, it stated the NetworkLocationProvider service, which I don't need 95% of the time when just browsing.
> ...


I have never had wakelock issues, but I do keep seeing in your post "GTALK" in the name of the process. Have you tried signing out of GTALK? Gtalk will not sign you out if you leave the app, and will instead leave you connected to the service.

Bare in mind that this is just a wild guess.


----------



## tw15egan (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, it's been quite an annoying task to track down, since it seems unrelated to Google Talk. Entered the App, disabled all notifications / syncing etc.., signed out, then uninstalled. Like I said, it is much better now that I took the other steps.

It seems a lot of it is tied to Google Maps, and I was looking for a way to quickly un-freeze it via Titanium if needed


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just curious. Was this on a fresh install (clean wipe of data/cache/dalvik) for a new ROM... or when did this start happening?

Seems like this may be due to a dirty flash or data restore gone bad, causing wakelock problems!


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

tw15egan said:


> Yeah, it's been quite an annoying task to track down, since it seems unrelated to Google Talk. Entered the App, disabled all notifications / syncing etc.., signed out, then uninstalled. Like I said, it is much better now that I took the other steps.
> 
> It seems a lot of it is tied to Google Maps, and I was looking for a way to quickly un-freeze it via Titanium if needed


From what I remember from the early years of Android that removing gtalk would break some links to services like the Play Store. Someone with more knowledge will probably jump in here when they can.


----------



## tw15egan (Mar 19, 2012)

So far, so good without Talk. And yes, this was after a complete wipe of everything, going to Liquid. Was occurring on AOKP as well though


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

tw15egan said:


> So far, so good without Talk. And yes, this was after a complete wipe of everything, going to Liquid. Was occurring on AOKP as well though


Or you could turn off google backup, remove the account and readd

f2e


----------

